# Recover a 1909 PERSONS saddle?



## marklachapelle (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a saddle from my 1909 Iver Johnson truss frame that needs recovering. I'm building a path racer and want to keep this amazing saddle.
Any referrals or ideas?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 14, 2020)

There should be a adjustment screw in front. That is a important part.. besure you have it or your stuck


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 14, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> There should be a adjustment screw in front. That is a important part.. besure you have it or your stuck



Can you see it in the photos, or do I need to take another one? Do you know who works the leather on this kind of saddle?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 14, 2020)

Part of it.. theres  supose to be a screw and another attachment that the leather is rivited too sort of a cone shape with 3 holes.. usually castiron so it will tighten the leather.. i did my own. Trial and error.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mines not perfect but works


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 14, 2020)

No extra pieces. I do see a threaded hole right in the middle of the vertical plate though.


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's a closeup


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 14, 2020)

1909 IJ Truss frame


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep that’s missing...must have it to work


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 16, 2020)

You are missing the cantle and tensioning bolt.  The tensioning bolt goes through the tapped hole, shown in your picture, to tighten the leather as it stretches over time.  Easy to make if you are handy.  Otherwise,  find a junk seat for the parts.


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you! Didn’t know the piece even existed. Now I know! I’ll keep my eyes out for parts. In the meantime I found a Brooks B130 racing style saddle for now. Or should look appropriate.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 16, 2020)

Simon Firth might be able to help you, he does Brooks saddle restorations, for Brooks.





__





						About Firth & Wilson Transport Cycles
					

Firth & Wilson Transport Cycles is a full-service bicycle shop and retail showroom in Philadelphia specializing in transportation and cargo bicycles. Located at 1105 Frankford Avenue in Fishtown, the shop caters exclusively to the urban cyclist




					www.transportcycle.com


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 17, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Simon Firth might be able to help you, he does Brooks saddle restorations, for Brooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Pierce.


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 18, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Mines not perfect but worksView attachment 1247646
> 
> View attachment 1247647
> 
> View attachment 1247648




Redline 1968... or anyone else,
Where did you buy the thick leather you used to re-do your seat?  I have been looking off and on for quite some time, but only seem to find the thin stuff for sale.
I have 1 long-spring seat from my 1916 Iver Johnson truss bridge that I need to re-do.  Thanks.

Mike (aka MOTOmike)


----------



## marklachapelle (Aug 18, 2020)

MOTOmike said:


> Redline 1968... or anyone else,
> Where did you buy the thick leather you used to re-do your seat?  I have been looking off and on for quite some time, but only seem to find the thin stuff for sale.
> I have 1 long-spring seat from my 1916 Iver Johnson truss bridge that I need to re-do.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike (aka MOTOmike)



Pictures of your Iver Johnson??


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 18, 2020)

MOTOmike said:


> Redline 1968... or anyone else,
> Where did you buy the thick leather you used to re-do your seat?  I have been looking off and on for quite some time, but only seem to find the thin stuff for sale.
> I have 1 long-spring seat from my 1916 Iver Johnson truss bridge that I need to re-do.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike (aka MOTOmike)



Looks like leather from a old saddle or chaps 
 There out there


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 18, 2020)

MOTOmike said:


> Redline 1968... or anyone else,
> Where did you buy the thick leather you used to re-do your seat?  I have been looking off and on for quite some time, but only seem to find the thin stuff for sale.
> I have 1 long-spring seat from my 1916 Iver Johnson truss bridge that I need to re-do.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike (aka MOTOmike)



This should be perfect.
8 - 9 oz Veg tan leather








						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 18, 2020)

I bought several rolls of antique leather years back.. i have other thicknesses with great patina also correct type of seat covering used on some types of seats.. not much thick left..
Great for resto..

Nope. Rolls of it..


MOTOmike said:


> Redline 1968... or anyone else,
> Where did you buy the thick leather you used to re-do your seat?  I have been looking off and on for quite some time, but only seem to find the thin stuff for sale.
> I have 1 long-spring seat from my 1916 Iver Johnson truss bridge that I need to re-do.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike (aka MOTOmike)






Kickstand3 said:


> Looks like leather from a old saddle or chaps
> There out there


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks like I'm going learn how to re-do my leather seat this coming fall/winter.  Leather has been ordered.  Rivets and some basic tools next.
This is what my 1916 seat looks like.

Mike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bolt looks like a Colson chain adjuster bolt


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 18, 2020)

*Leather Unlimited*

7155 County Road B, PO Box 342   Belgium, WI 53004

These guys have leather of different thicknesses for craft projects and such, should be able to help with the thicker leather needed for a seat.​


----------



## pelletman (Sep 4, 2020)

Measure it with a caliper I bet it is more like 10-11 oz, which if memory serves is 10 to 11/64ths of an inch.  Vegetable tanned cowhide.


----------

